# Growing plants on equipment



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Hs anyone grown plants purposely on their tank equipment to help cover it up? I have a large pre-filter covering the inlet tube of my HOB filter, and was considering growing riccia or something similar on it. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Do you REALLy want to get involved with Riccia????????  such a PITA


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

hehe.... I can't imagine it would go very far considering it would be attached to a filter that is sucking water through it. Maybe I'm wrong? Different plants maybe?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

has to be tied down well, when it grows it always wants to float, so you have to keep tieing it.... dont get me wrong I have seen ppl use it and it does look great. I just hate it cause it was such a PITA for me. java moss is so less of a headache imo


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Attaching plants onto your prefilter will probably kill them and at best restrict waterflow.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I really doubt covering my huge prefilter will restrict the amount of water flowing through the bottom of the tube. Those slits in the plastic aren't very large.

As far as killing plants... algae seems to grow on there just fine.  Surely there is something more appealling to look at that could be grown in its place (besides java moss. I have so much of it already).


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got some nice plants growing in *front* of mine, some crypt balansae. Probably a better bet than trying to grow the plants on it.


----------

